# Disney orlando through rci



## jbird (Mar 9, 2013)

How hard is it to book one of the 
disney resorts in orlando through RCI for weeks 4,5, or 6


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 9, 2013)

It's very doable if you set up an ongoing search.

If you just go to the RCI site every once in a while and look, you'll probably miss them.

DVC bulk deposits units that are usually 5-7 months out, about every other week.  The best of those deposits are grabbed by ongoing searches.  Within hours, any remaining 2BR units are usually gone and everything but OKW and SSR are gone.  The remaining units are usually gone within a day or two.

If you join TUG, you'll have access to the Sightings forum, where you can see plenty of historical DVC sightings to get an idea of what appears when and what trading power it takes to get it.


----------



## kanerf (Mar 12, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> It's very doable if you set up an ongoing search.
> 
> If you just go to the RCI site every once in a while and look, you'll probably miss them.
> 
> ...



I tried setting up an on-going search and even though I specified Disney resorts by their RCI name, I kept getting non-disney in the search.  Once the search picks something for you, you have to go in and cancel it in order to continue searching.  Are the some secrets for getting the on-going search to work properly?


----------



## presley (Mar 12, 2013)

kanerf said:


> I tried setting up an on-going search and even though I specified Disney resorts by their RCI name, I kept getting non-disney in the search.  Once the search picks something for you, you have to go in and cancel it in order to continue searching.  Are the some secrets for getting the on-going search to work properly?



Do not enter the area/city/state.  Only enter the RCI codes for the DVC resorts.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 12, 2013)

DON'T specify an area.  ONLY specify a list of the RCI ID's.  For Orlando DVC properties, I think that's "DV01,DV02,DV03,DV05,DV06,DV08,DV09".

If you've already specified an area, I'm not sure you can clear that out.  You might have to cancel and restart the search (or call RCI).


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2013)

It also requires a healthy number of points.

How many points do you have, and what size unit do you need?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 12, 2013)

> You might have to cancel and restart the search (or call RCI).


You could also just change it to something that has next to no chance of coming through.  My favorite is Florida: Marco/Naples for the holidays.  If by some miracle that actually matches, I'll find a way to go!


----------



## pbarager (Mar 12, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> It also requires a healthy number of points.
> 
> How many points do you have, and what size unit do you need?



Out of curiosity, how many Wyndham points would you need to deposit for a 2 bedroom DVC villa for early December?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, for starters, early December is (perhaps surprisingly) a *very* difficult time to get an exchange into DVC.  It is possibly the highest-demand time for owner bookings, because all the Christmas events are in full swing, but the point costs are among the lowest year round.  Furthermore, DVC does not deposit anything until after owners have had several months in which to reserve their home resorts, so owners get first crack at these and similar high-demand times.  That's not to say it is impossible, but it will be more difficult than many other times of the year.

To figure out how many Wyndham points it will take, you can search for *any* Orlando 2BR for the same time period.  The mini-system portals, for now, average across an entire area, so any particular unit size/week will cost the same at any area resort.  Note that these values can change, so it's not a guarantee, but it's a pretty good bet.


----------

